#      , ,
(  ),               "-"    31  2022 !

----------


## Arhimed0

> 31  2022 !


 :Biggrin: 



> !   12 ......


, ,

----------

"-".
     30  -  12  1992 .
 "-" :

-     
-      
-   
-     
-  , ,    
-    -
-     
-       
-  -   
-     (/)   .
-     ( ,  )   .
-    , , ,   ..
-     ( )

----------

-
  !
    !
   !

----------


## Marina Kiryakina

:Biggrin:    -   :Dezl:     ....   :Hmm: 
     .... :EEK!: 

,            (  ),    .     ,   .  .   -  !....

----------

,       ,       ,      ,     .             ,  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  .


 
    -   !

    - .......  -, ,    ,   ,   .


 ....

----------


## .

,  -  30         ?    ...

----------

> -   !


  -          .




> ,  -  30         ?    ...


 .          .

----------

> -   !


 ,        ,        !

----------

